# Windows 10 random reboots (4311 NetBT error)



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm having a problem with my HP Omen laptop on Windows 10: it keeps randomly rebooting.

This happens usually when I am away from my laptop, but it is still running. When I come back after a few hours, it just rebooted, all my active/open windows are gone.
When I look in the Windows System log, it gives me the following info at the time of reboot:

Event: 4311 
Source: NetBT
Message: 
Initialization failed because the driver device could not be created. Use the string "00000000100320000000000D71000C011010000250200C001000000000000000000000000000000" to identify the interface for which initialization failed. It represents the MAC address of the failed interface or the Globally Unique Interface Identifier (GUID) if NetBT was unable to map from GUID to MAC address. If neither the MAC address nor the GUID were available, the string represents a cluster device name.

And the event 10 seconds after that is "BugCheck" that tells me that the system restarted after bug check, and a MEMORY.DMP is made. However, this file doesn't seem to exist on the folder specified (C:\Windows\), so no extra info there.

I tried finding a solution online, but the things I found are quite outdated, and mostly about Windows XP or SP2, that doesn't really help me.
The only solution I tried is running "Run netsh int ip reset [ log_file_name]", since that was presented as a common solution, but unfortunately, this didn't help me.

Can someone please help me find a way to fix this?

Thanks in advance,

Marco

------- System info: ------
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190919234301.000000+120
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050
Hard Drives: C: 237 GB (21 GB Free); D: 918 GB (252 GB Free); E: 12 GB (1 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP 838F, ver 40.24, s/n PGRLU038J800DC
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver HPQOEM - 1072009, s/n 5CD7236F6J
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please follow bellow steps to generate system information file:

1. Click on Windows button
2. Type msinfo32 on your kyeboard
3. Right click on "System Information" and Run as Administrator
4. If asked for password enter your password and click OK
5. Click on: File -> Save...
6. Save the file to your desktop or to C:\ drive directly
8. Zip up the file and attach to your reply

For more information about msinfo32 tool see bellow link:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...of-microsoft-system-information-msinfo32-tool

Follow bellow steps to provide network information:

1. Right click on Windows button and select "Windows PowerShell"
2. Copy bellow code and right click into the console to paste:


```
ipconfig /all > $home\Desktop\ipconfig.txt
Get-NetAdapter | ? HardwareInterface | select * > $home\Desktop\adapter.txt
```
3. Hit enter then zip up following files on your desktop:
- ipconfig.txt
- adapter.txt

4. Share your zip file here.

Follow bellow steps to share event logs:

1. Right click on Windows button and click on "Windows PowerShell (Admin)"
2. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-EventLog -LogName System -EntryType Error | ? Source -ne DCOM |
select EventID, TimeGenerated, Source, Message | sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\system.log
```
3. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-EventLog -LogName HardwareEvents -EntryType Error, Warning -Newest 200 -EA Ignore |
select EventID, TimeGenerated, Source, Message | sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\hardware.log
```
4. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter

```
Get-EventLog -LogName system -Source user32 | select EventID, EntryType, TimeGenerated, Source, Message |
sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\shutdown.log
```
5. This will create files called "shutdown.log", "system.log" and "hardware.log" in your C drive
6. Zip up those 3 files and attach to your new reply

For more information about event log see:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...oblems-with-event-viewer-in-microsoft-windows


----------



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Zebanovich, thank you for your reply, here are the log files as requested

-Edit: PS: I see my logs are all in Dutch. Is this a problem? If needed, I can probably change my language to English for your understandability

-Edit #2: removed files in Dutch


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> I can probably change my language to English for your understandability


Yes please do if you can, google translator is not good for this.


----------



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Switched to English, here are the new files


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Your drivers seem to be way out of date, visit bellow site and update them all:
https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/omen-by-hp-15-ce000-laptop-pc/15551437

update goes this way:
1. chipset driver
2. restart laptop
3. the rest of drivers (restart if needed)
4. restart when done

Try reproduce problem


----------



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you, I will update the drivers and will try to reproduce the issue.
I will report back in a couple of days.


----------



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Two weeks have passed, and unfortunately, the reboots haven't stopped yet.

I have updated the following drivers:

--
Chipset
Intel Chipset Installation Utility and Driver (Windows 10 v1709/v1803)

Audio
Realtek High-Definition (HD) Audio Driver (Windows 10 v1809)

Video
NVIDIA Graphics Driver (Windows 10 v1709) _ (tried, but already had a newer version on my system)_
Intel High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver (Windows 10 v1809) _(the driver was already on this version)_

Network
Intel WLAN Driver

Storage
Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver- Kaby Lake _(the driver was already on this version) _

Firmware-Chipset
Intel Platform ME Firmware Update
--

During the driver update process, I was a little lost:
* My current Windows version is 1903, but most drivers on the HP page are for 1709/1803/1809. Was it ok to download and install those or did I make a mistake here? The support page doesn't give any newer versions.

So, unfortunately, this didn't fix it.

What would be the next step to determine the cause of the problems?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, it is nothing new for laptop vendors to be out of date with drivers, and usually that means a lot of room space for Microsoft to make your devices no longer compatible, how ever I'm not certain that this is indeed the case, it could be your Intel WLAN card is just plain broken, it could be also problem with file system.

What to do?
Download WLAN driver from below intel site:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/29520

This link contains 2 download links on left side of a page, (32-bit and 64-bit drivers), get the 64-bit one, close all programs and install it, reboot system after that.

What to do next if this does not solve the problem?
Below site explains how to disable NetBT (which is the problem you're having) in older Windows versions:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-ph...bios-over-tcp-ip-by-using-dhcp-server-options

The link does not include steps for Windows 10 but it should not be hard to figure out how to do it.

What to do if issue still present?
See below link how to run file system check and repair:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/using-the-sfc-and-dism-to-repair-windows-10.1235557

Note that it's recommended to reboot if any errors get fixed, then reinstall WLAN adapter and reboot again.

If the Intel driver doesn't want to install for what ever reason you'll need to make sure to roll back driver in device manager first (or uninstall device) and then then try again.

Make sure you have drivers backed up from both HP and Intel site before uninstalling device, to perform clean driver installation ("uninstall device" first or roll back driver) see:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...ager-to-uninstall-devices-and-driver-packages


----------



## RandomStranger0651 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi Zebanovich, thanks again for your thorough reply. 
I have installed the Intel WLAN driver and disabled Netbios just to be sure; I don't use that anyway. 

Hopefully, this will fix it, if not, I will take the other steps you have mentioned. 

I will report back in any case.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190919234301.000000+120
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 8
> Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
> ...


You have THIS *HP OMEN 15-ce032nd Notebook PC*.
It was purchased in June 2017 and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It also came with these hardware specs:
Intel Core i7-7700HQ 2.80 GHz quad core processor
16 GB(8 GB x 2) DDR4-2400 MHz RAM
256 GB(238 GB) solid state drive
1 TB(931 GB) hard disk drive
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 2 GB GDDR5 discrete graphics
Realtek high definition audio
Realtek gigabit ethernet
Intel 802.11ac wireless and Bluetooth 4.2

You might want to add and save its support site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

---------------------------------------------------


----------

